# Hyster Log Arch for Caterpillar Sixty



## trainbuffjr (Jan 11, 2008)

Here are a few photos of the arch I made for My Caterpillar Sixty. It was built out of some 1/4" by 1/2" steel and some other bits of wood and brass. The tracks were made by using a piece of wood with some 1 1/2" washers glued to it, then I took some wood coffee stir sticks about 3/4" wide glued to a thin strip of aluminum and wrapped around the washers. The wheel centers are large hubcaps that came in a model kit. 




























I will try get some photos of It finished behind the Cat Sixty soon. 

Hope you enjoyed 

Thanks, 
Aaron 
Loyet Logging Co.


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Very clever. That really looks good!


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Very, Very nice, Aaron. That really looks neat.


----------



## trainbuffjr (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanks guys. Here are a few finished pictures of the arch. 


























































Hope you enjoyed. 
Thanks, 
Aaron 
Loyet Logging Company


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Aaron, 
REAL clever use of different materials. Jerry


----------

